# Rockman 7 8-Bit Remake



## GameDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

If your itching to get your hands on Megaman 9, then this should hold you over for a little. 

Japanese fanboys have recreated SNES Rockman 7 completely in 8-bit form. The graphics, music, and engine are all almost perfect rendition of the NES Rockman games. This a freeware PC game for Windows. Remember this game is in Japanese, but there is only a tiny bit of dialog anyway. It shouldn't bother anyone.























Megaman/Rockman is one of my favorite series (Obviously only the platform genre ones), its awesome to see this game in old school style. Honestly, I like this one a bit better than the original SNES. The 8-Bit graphics just have some kind of charm to them. 

Download Here

Remember guys, Megaman 9 is to be released this month. Show your support!


----------



## Gore (Sep 3, 2008)

Mega Man is meant to be 8 bit.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 3, 2008)

I think this is actually somewhat old, but it's great.
Was it only recently completed or something?
I tried it recently, so much better than the SNES version, jumping doesn't feel awkward, over-powered enemy attacks were weakened, and a faithful recreation.

The store is gone, so instead of finding a Super Bolt in Springman's stage, you find the energy balancer.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 3, 2008)

I love remade Mega Man games.






 Wily Wars.


----------



## Jax (Sep 3, 2008)

Now we need a Mega Man 8 de-make!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmm, seems the larger screen size option runs slow on my computer. And I have a 9800GTX... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My keyboard doesn't like multiple keys being pressed either.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Now we need a Mega Man 8 de-make!


Second that.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy shit, this is pretty neat.

It even has the Shade Man secret theme/stage music!


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Hmm, seems the larger screen size option runs slow on my computer. And I have a 9800GTX...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if this is your problem, but pressing any of the function Keys will change the game speed. Press F1 to change it to normal.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd love to see Megaman 8 gone retro style. Now thats a hard one.

The SNES one was my downright favorite. I hope they kept some of the enhanced styles.
Like say the better looking rush jetpack and not the Megaman 6 jetpack :/

Still cool stuff.
Hope someone tries for a Megaman 8 retro styled


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 3, 2008)

Megaman 8 would be hard to do for one reason and one reason only.

Megaman swims.  D:

But no, really, they can even do cutscenes in the NES format too (still images, etc), so that'll be fun.  Some of the minibosses are going to be difficult to implement I'm sure...And there's no Rush Coil in that game (I think), and and and...

I still want it, though.  XD


----------



## loopguy (Sep 3, 2008)

if you guys wanna play it with gamepad try JoyToKey


----------



## Monster On Strin (Sep 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Third that.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 4, 2008)

Monster On Strings said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ima keep on going with it.
Fourth that.
My megaman 8 disc got horribly scratched and destroyed. . . Damn you ps1 and my old dog!


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

Along with Knytt Stories and Cave Story, this needs to get ported to the DS.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd love a wii port myself :3
More preferably an NES port....

Megaman 8 demake would be great. Though I'd hope they keep it feeling like the next installment and not a step down from the last.

Say for instance in this one you don't collect bolts and Bass is pretty much no where to be seen until the fight with him.

Also, no rush search.
Wich means I have no idea where to get the Rocket Punch.
Anyone know if its even still in the game?
I can't seem to find it.

I did find the energy redistributer in the spot where Auto's head bolt was.

Oh and one more thing. If anyone even thinks of de-making MM8 be it the Saturn version. The PSX one was the inferior version :/
Though I personally liked the 2D CD based games of yesteryear.

Still, wheres the darn Rocket Punch, am I missing something obvious here?

Edit:
Never mind, found it.
It's in the same spot it was before. Just the method of getting it is differnt.
For anyone missing it like I was here's the info:


Spoiler



Like the origonal it's still in turbo man's stage. Just one screen under Proto Man's hiding spot. Thats during the ladder climb wihle you fight robots throwing tires. On the second screen up, or first screen up if you don't count the first floor. You'll find a tire robot and a non working traffic light. Jolt the traffic light with a blast of your Thunder Strike weapon and it'll turn on. After it displays all its colors it'll spit out the rocket punch. Now you can throw a lock on punch with your Rush suit.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 4, 2008)

now with fceugx out, id kill to have this as a nes rom


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

Great news. Megaman 8 remake is on the way too people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most (if not, all) of the soundtrack has already had an 8-bit remix.
More information and the soundtrack at the official site.
http://www31.atwiki.jp/rockman8/pages/18.html


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 4, 2008)

NOSTALGIA GOOGLES
THEY ARE EVERYWHERE


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 4, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Great news. Megaman 8 remake is on the way too people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go go CapmCo! xD

Totally awsome, can't wait.

Though personally I'd love to see Sega Saturn/PSX Cd audio full animated version of megaman 7 and down, but thats just me. Though would be way too much work to be worth it.

Now all they gotta do is Megaman and Forte.

Though the Megaman X series would be interesting in NES style. Seeing as it was origonaly on the SNES. Well, also the GBC version but that was an odd mix of sorts.

Can't wait to try MM8 retro style :3
Thanks for the info.


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 4, 2008)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Though the Megaman X series would be interesting in NES style. Seeing as it was origonaly on the SNES. Well, also the GBC version but that was an odd mix of sorts.


I think Megaman X should stay SNES styled. X4 - X8 should be made SNES style though. Especially X4 and X5.

Rockman & Forte NES FTW too!


----------



## StacMaster-S (Sep 4, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Great news. Megaman 8 remake is on the way too people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Capmco games!

Seriously tho, this is awesome.


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 8, 2008)

First stage I took was Shade man.. and boy is it gay when the screen turns black and there's  trap which u insta die on...
well third time I figured u could power up yer weapon to get some kind of visibility


----------



## typo99 (May 13, 2009)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> If your itching to get your hands on Megaman 9, then this should hold you over for a little.
> 
> Japanese fanboys have recreated SNES Rockman 7 completely in 8-bit form. The graphics, music, and engine are all almost perfect rendition of the NES Rockman games. This a freeware PC game for Windows. Remember this game is in Japanese, but there is only a tiny bit of dialog anyway. It shouldn't bother anyone.
> 
> ...




Sorry to bump an old thread, but I can't seem to find minimum specs for this game.

Will it run on Win98?


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Dec 15, 2009)

Would it be possible to port this to the Wii?


----------



## nodnyl10 (Jun 1, 2010)

can i change the button configuration on this (Megaman 7 i mean) if yes, how can i do it? >.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 19, 2015)

I know that it is old thread and shouldn't be revive again but Moderator, if you want me to make a new thread then please let me know. Anyway, I am impressive with NES style of Rockman 7 and Rockman 8. However, I hate to tell you that they are a little bit mistaken. Do you know why? Do you notice that the SNES spirits and this 8 bit are the same size minus the 8 bit colors.. Here:






You see ? The SNES sprites is turning into 8 bits but a remains are still the same size as SNES sprites. They just reduced the 16 bits to 8 bits colors instead of reducing the size. Of course, its great, fun and clever but I do disapproved it so I decide to reduced SNES sprites size to the correct NES size just for fun. I did and it looks much better and more accurate than this picture. Again, look at the spike above the ceiling ? Same size as SNES version. The NES version of spike sprites size is incorrect. 

The same for Rockman 8 8-bit.. a lots of SNES sprites of 16 bits color is reducing to 8 bit color but still, they did not reduced the SNES sprites size to the correct size for 8 bits at all. That's when I step in and made the correct sprite size for the still image.

I wonder why they stop developing Rockman & Forte NES style.


----------

